# New Loft layout question



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm getting to the point of putting up hardware cloth and placing perches and such in my new loft.
I have a question though.
I have a 2'x4'x6'5" aviary that's open the the loft.
Would there be any issue with me placing an automatic waterer in the aviary and the feed box in the loft? Does the water and the feed need to be in close proximity?
Having the water in the aviary would bypass any additional mess inside the loft.


See the design on page 2 here: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/new-loft-design-beginner-31636.html


Thanks for all the help.
Randy


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I keep my waterer in the aviary and the feed and grit inside the loft.
I just make sure that I sweep up the floor everyday so it doesnt attract mice and other critters


----------



## karijo (Apr 11, 2006)

Randy, I think we are all waiting to see pics of your awesome loft!!


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah, we are waiting for pics!  it sounds like it will be amazing.


----------



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the help.
I plan on taking a lot of pictures once I'm done.
Since I have little construction experience, this project has taken a long time to build (I wanted to make sure I got it right).
It's only 8x6 with a 2x4x6.5 foot aviary and it's being built with only recovered, construction site materials, I don't know how *amazing* it will be, but it is sturdy and water proof. lol.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I also put the water in the aviary, they just walk out and get a drink and it stays cleaner that as no dust gets in the water from them, if it is in the loft it should be up off the floor so no debris can get in the water and it stays cleaner. putting it in the aviary works for me.


----------

